# Troqueladora



## LukasKsn

Estoy tratando de encontrar la traducción exacta al inglés de la palabra "troqueladora". En el diccionario la definición sería la que sigue: *'Instrumento para cortar cartón, cuero o planchas metálicas, por medio de presión.*'
Agradezco cualquier idea al respecto. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## jalibusa

Die-cutting machine


----------



## palosose

Hola, estoy buscando la traduccion de una maquina conocida como troqueladora, es realmente una maquina con recorrido el cual tiene un peso para "troquelar", en nuestro caso elementos metalicos. Muchas gracias!


----------



## pacosancas

jalibusa said:


> Die-cutting machine


----------



## palosose

Hola, gracias por tu rapida respuesta. La verdad no es lo que estoy buscando. Die-cutting machine parece ser que es algo diferente. En google he encontrado fotos pero no me deja pegar los link en este post. Les pido que revisen en google y poner alli "fablamp troqueladora" y en las fotos veran la maquina que estoy buscando. Gracias


----------



## LukasKsn

buenas. por lo que comentas, la maquina "troqueladora" de la que hablas podria traducirse STAMPING PRESS.
Si bien cumple con la funcion de troquelar metales en realidad es una "prensa". Espero que te sea util este aporte.
Slds


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, here's an animation of a stamping press:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stamping_press
Video of metal stamping:
http://www.composidie.com/about/video-vault.html


----------



## palosose

woaaa!!!.... gracias!!!... ha sido de bastante ayuda!


----------



## LeoLeo9

En el lenguaje de taller suele llamarse punching machine, al menos para el sector del plástico, stamping se denomina cuando no se llega a la perforación completa, normalmente.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, good point. I think the original question was about a die-cutting machine and the new one was about a stamping press. If they're both ''troqueladora'' in Spanish, how do you tell them apart?


----------



## LeoLeo9

I think that "troqueladora" is to do holes, I don't know how to explain it. If you have a sheet of plastic an you need a hole on it or something like this, the process is the "troquelado".
I understand that the stamping press just makes a mark on your material, and that process is the "estampado", and you do it with a "prensa de estampado" or "estampadora". But I'm not really sure.


----------

